# On pourrait y passer des heures !!



## semac (15 Avril 2005)

Bonjour à tous...  
ça fait bien longtemps que je n'étais pas venu sévir sur cette partie de la toile, d'autres affaires me retenaient... enfin j'me comprends va !

juste ce petit message pour vous faire partager une expérience nettissime très ludique, très simple et pourtant hypnotisante à souhait, c'est rien mais on pourrait y passer des heures.
Enfin assez parlé, Jugez par vous-même !


----------



## sylko (15 Avril 2005)

Très sympa.


----------



## MacEntouziast (15 Avril 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous...
> ça fait bien longtemps que je n'étais pas venu sévir sur cette partie de la toile, d'autres affaires me retenaient... enfin j'me comprends va !
> 
> juste ce petit message pour vous faire partager une expérience nettissime très ludique, très simple et pourtant hypnotisante à souhait, c'est rien mais on pourrait y passer des heures.
> Enfin assez parlé, Jugez par vous-même !


*C'est HA-LLU-CI-NANT*


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2005)

excellent


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Avril 2005)

C'est supe 
Mignon, zen, legerement euphorisant, tres bien pour se detendre quelques minutes au taf...


----------



## mado (15 Avril 2005)

Joli retour semac


----------



## MACcossinelle (15 Avril 2005)

oh c'est tout mignon !! j'adore...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2005)

Sublime


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (15 Avril 2005)

Ouais c'est sympatoch même si j'avoue ne pas avoir compris le concept à 100% ...   :rose:


----------



## Grug (15 Avril 2005)

moi je suis sur d'avoir rien compris, mais très joli, sympathique et poetique


----------



## nato kino (15 Avril 2005)

J'aime beaucoup, merci semac.
C'est en effet très beau. :style:


----------



## Macounette (15 Avril 2005)

Très mimi, zen et poétique... :love:


----------



## p4bl0 (15 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> moi je suis sur d'avoir rien compris, mais très joli, sympathique et poetique


 Exactement ce que je voulais dire.


----------



## semac (15 Avril 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Ouais c'est sympatoch même si j'avoue ne pas avoir compris le concept à 100% ...   :rose:



Faut pas chercher à comprendre, juste se laissé porter...


----------



## semac (15 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Sublime





			
				madonna a dit:
			
		

> Joli retour semac





			
				nato kino a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup, merci semac.
> C'est en effet très beau. :style:



Merci à tous, je suis tout ému, j'ai envie de pleurer de joie :love:  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Avril 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Ouais c'est sympatoch



Nâââân... La Saint Patoch, c'est en mars...


----------



## etudiant69 (15 Avril 2005)

ça en est presque poétique :love:


----------



## macmarco (15 Avril 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous...
> ça fait bien longtemps que je n'étais pas venu sévir sur cette partie de la toile, d'autres affaires me retenaient... enfin j'me comprends va !
> 
> juste ce petit message pour vous faire partager une expérience nettissime très ludique, très simple et pourtant hypnotisante à souhait, c'est rien mais on pourrait y passer des heures.
> Enfin assez parlé, Jugez par vous-même !




Je reviens plus tard te filer un coup de boule, la machine est bloquée !     :love:


----------



## rezba (15 Avril 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> ça en est presque poétique :love:



Pourquoi "presque" ?

Quand je vois ça, je me dis qu'on est vraiment qu'au début de l'art numérique.


Et puisqu'on parle de ces choses virtuelles et belles sur lesquelles on pourrait passer des heures, le dernier chantier de mes camarades de panoplie.org m'émerveille tout autant que les précédents.
Et en plus, y'en a pour tous les goûts :

les pisteurs de bugs

je veux

jardin public/jardin secret

Je ne m'en lasse pas. Comme de ton lien, semac. :love:


----------



## etudiant69 (15 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi "presque" ?


Euphémisme


----------



## gKatarn (15 Avril 2005)

çà change du fil *Forum Des Râleuses et de Râleurs *


----------



## semac (15 Avril 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Je reviens plus tard te filer un coup de boule, la machine est bloquée !     :love:



Merci, je suis tout rouge derrière mon écran !

j'ai voulu te bouler mais après près de 4 mois d'inactivité sur le site de macgé, la makine me dit je devrais offrir mes points à d'ôtes avant de te bouler   mais c'est pas à d'ôtes que je veux les donner moi c'est macmarco :rose: 

non mais 

P.S. : idem pour gKartan et Grug


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (15 Avril 2005)

Je trouve ce truc super reposant et vachement bien foutu ! :love:  :love:


----------



## semac (17 Avril 2005)

Mouuuaii je ne m'en lasse pas !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Avril 2005)

Ok c'est sympa, mais de là à y passer plus que 5 minutes...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

Je préfère passer mes heures sur MacG


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Avril 2005)

ouaip ça par contre je m'en lasse pas :love:


----------



## Macoufi (17 Avril 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Ok c'est sympa, mais de là à y passer plus que 5 minutes...








 moi pas d'accord.

moi   quand ça c'est arrêté.

moi, j'abore  :love: (désolée, suis enrhubée)


----------



## semac (18 Avril 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> ouaip ça par contre je m'en lasse pas :love:





			
				Cor a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère passer mes heures sur MacG



Roooh la lèche qu'ils nous font ces deux là !!
vous fatiguez pas, y'a pas de bons points, vous n'êtes pas à l'école


----------



## CheepnisAroma (18 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi "presque" ?
> 
> Quand je vois ça, je me dis qu'on est vraiment qu'au début de l'art numérique.
> 
> ...


Aaaah le jardin comme c'est relaxant  
Merci pour les liens !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (18 Avril 2005)

:hein: je vois pas en quoi je fais "de la lèche", et encore moins à qui... :mouais: 

Sinon rezba, tu connais les personnes qui s'occupent de panoplie.org ? Je pensais être le seul au monde à connaître et apprécier ce site :rateau: Par contre, je préferais largement l'interface d'avant, celle-ci est bien moins séduisante


----------



## semac (18 Avril 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> :hein: je vois pas en quoi je fais "de la lèche", et encore moins à qui... :mouais:
> 
> Sinon rezba, tu connais les personnes qui s'occupent de panoplie.org ? Je pensais être le seul au monde à connaître et apprécier ce site :rateau: Par contre, je préferais largement l'interface d'avant, celle-ci est bien moins séduisante



dites vous m'aviez pas dit qu'ils avaient pas trop d'humour les newbies... :rose:  :mouais: 

sans rancune


----------



## mado (18 Avril 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Sinon rezba, tu connais les personnes qui s'occupent de panoplie.org ? Je pensais être le seul au monde à connaître et apprécier ce site :rateau: Par contre, je préferais largement l'interface d'avant, celle-ci est bien moins séduisante


 

Bah, Montpellier est une petite ville.. tout le monde se connait  

Sinon, je suis d'accord avec toi. Leur dernière interface (qui commence à dater d'ailleurs..) est bien en dessous de leurs autres réalisations.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (18 Avril 2005)

Ah ok je comprends mieux... c'est d'ailleurs à Montpellier que j'avais trouvé un leaflet qui donnait l'adresse du site de panoplie... Par contre, Montpellier petite ville heu...


----------



## semac (18 Avril 2005)

rien à voir, mais un petit site bien sympa !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (18 Avril 2005)

Bon ben tant qu'on parle de sites sympas, j'en profite pour faire un ptit coup de pub pour un fil que j'ai lancé dans le forum arts graphiques et qui, malheureusement, n'a l'air d'intéresser pratiquement que moi... :rateau:   Donc si vous avez des sites dignes d'intérêt à faire partager, ben vous savez où poster


----------



## semac (18 Avril 2005)

ou celui-la , bien original... j'en ai plein d'autres ! mais pas tout , tout de suite


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (18 Avril 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ou celui-la , bien original... j'en ai plein d'autres ! mais pas tout , tout de suite


 Très chouette celui-là! L'intro est bien cool, le concept aussi... vraiment original


----------



## semac (18 Avril 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Très chouette celui-là! L'intro est bien cool, le concept aussi... vraiment original


 c'est vrai qu'il est assez génial !! j'adore les petits personnages !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Avril 2006)

*AVERTISSEMENT !*

Sofiping, lorsque tu liras ce message, détourne-toi. 
Retourne vaquer à d'autres occupations mais ne clique surtout pas ci-dessous.

Ce lien peut être dangereux pour toi. Si malgré mes mises en garde tu venais à passer outre mes mises en garde, je déclinerai formellement toute responsabilité.

Mis à part ça, pour les autres, tous ceux qui ont testé ceci devraient donc aussi fort logiquement apprécier cela. Score à battre : 30656


----------



## alèm (21 Avril 2006)

moi je ne joue qu'à ça !


----------



## la fraise (21 Avril 2006)

breeerrr :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: 

ca fait peur ce truc...


----------



## mado (24 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Score à battre : 30656




J'ai une petite copie d'écran à ta disposition


----------



## tilub (24 Avril 2006)

Vous voulez voir un jeu VRAIMENT débile : http://www.emogame.com/bushgame.html
Mais assez bien fait pour une co***** de ce genre.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2006)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous...
> ça fait bien longtemps que je n'étais pas venu sévir sur cette partie de la toile, d'autres affaires me retenaient... enfin j'me comprends va !
> 
> juste ce petit message pour vous faire partager une expérience nettissime très ludique, très simple et pourtant hypnotisante à souhait, c'est rien mais on pourrait y passer des heures.
> Enfin assez parlé, Jugez par vous-même !



cool semac  quelle détente un vrai bonheur


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> moi je ne joue qu'à ça !



Meeeeeeeerciiiiiiiiiiiii! :love: :love: :love: 
Très adictif...


----------



## tirhum (25 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Meeeeeeeerciiiiiiiiiiiii! :love: :love: :love:
> Très adictif...


tiendras-tu la distance, PATOCH' ?!........  
_(et vous autres ?!...)_


:rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Avril 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> tiendras-tu la distance, PATOCH' ?!........
> _(et vous autres ?!...)_
> 
> 
> :rateau:



Juste un premier essai 
Je vais travailler dur... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Octobre 2007)

*Pour mes camarades &#224; moi*
qui ont ador&#233; le tiles game de Gorillaz

j'ai d&#233;got&#233; ce petit jeu au graphisme exquis.





:rateau:


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Octobre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> moi je ne joue qu'à ça !


aaah voui me rapelle quand gribouille t'avais massacré à coups de chapon


----------



## p4bl0 (20 Octobre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> moi je ne joue qu'à ça !


'tain c'est dangereusement peupl&#233; de kikoololeur ton bidule !!

&#224; peine j'arrive dans le jeu ou faut se balancer la poule dessus qu'on me dit "ta kel age" puis "ta msn?"...

bon sinon  &#231;a &#224; l'air dr&#244;le ^^


----------



## JPTK (23 Octobre 2007)

Pas réussi à faire plus pour l'instant :


----------



## mado (28 Mai 2008)

Flowers.


----------



## DeepDark (28 Mai 2008)

Et que pensez vous de Aaaah?


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Mai 2008)

mado a dit:


> Flowers.



j'avais pas compris qu'il fallait cliquer :casse:
j'attendais que quelque chose arrive, je trouvais ça zen... 

Sinon, en jeu addictif, il y a celui-ci : Onsaught2 : un tower defense : http://www.kongregate.com/games/gaby/onslaught2


----------



## r0m1 (28 Mai 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> j'avais pas compris qu'il fallait cliquer :casse:
> j'attendais que quelque chose arrive, je trouvais ça zen...
> 
> Sinon, en jeu addictif, il y a celui-ci : Onsaught2 : un tower defense : http://www.kongregate.com/games/gaby/onslaught2



Je ne peux que te conseiller alors canyon defense  

Il faut empêcher les véhicules de passer , comme Onsaught 2, mais les graphismes sont un peu mieux fait, et un peu plus d stratégie est demandée


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Mai 2008)

J'y ai joué aussi à celui là, il est bon également


----------



## aCLR (28 Mai 2008)

Bravo semac
Super ton jeu ! 




Qui dit mieux


----------



## gKatarn (29 Mai 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Qui dit mieux



Euuuuuhhhh.... _mieux_ ?


----------



## Sindanárië (31 Mai 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Euuuuuhhhh.... _mieux_ ?


Vieux ?


----------



## Madeline (31 Mai 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Qui dit mieux



Pas mieux... mais Pas pire


----------



## aCLR (1 Juin 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Vieux ?



Pieux !


------


Madeline, ton écran est bien rempli de végétation virtuelle !


----------



## p4bl0 (1 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Pieux !


Cieux ?


----------



## Amalcrex (1 Juin 2008)

Et euh... petite question:
Ça sert à quoi, en fait ?
Parce que j'ai essayé 2min, et j'ai qd mm pas compris le but :rose:
Détendre? Passer le tps?
En tout cas c'est rudement bien fait


----------



## p4bl0 (1 Juin 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Et euh... petite question:
> Ça sert à quoi, en fait ?
> Parce que j'ai essayé 2min, et j'ai qd mm pas compris le but :rose:
> Détendre? Passer le tps?
> En tout cas c'est rudement bien fait


Ça sert que c'est joli


----------



## Amalcrex (1 Juin 2008)

Ah ok... bof quoi 
Enfin celui que j'ai fait était pas trop beau, mais suis sûrement pas très doué non plus 
J'vais m'entrainer


----------



## aCLR (1 Juin 2008)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Cieux ?



Lieux !?



Amalcrex a dit:


> Et euh... petite question:
> Ça sert à quoi, en fait ?
> ()



À mettre de la vie dans nos machines !!!


----------



## Amalcrex (1 Juin 2008)

On sait enregistrer sous forme d'image une fois terminé?
Sinon peut-être par printscreen...
(Pour mettre en fond d'écran!)


----------



## aCLR (1 Juin 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> On sait enregistrer sous forme d'image une fois terminé?
> Sinon peut-être par printscreen...
> (Pour mettre en fond d'écran!)



CMD + shift + 3(")  -> pour une capture d'écran complète
CMD + shift + 4(')  -> pour capturer juste l'image

Le problème sera la définition de l'image !!!


----------



## Amalcrex (1 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> CMD + shift + 3(")  -> pour une capture d'écran complète
> CMD + shift + 4(')  -> pour capturer juste l'image
> 
> Le problème sera la définition de l'image !!!



Je sais comment faire le printscreen, merci, mais je demandais si c'était l'unique solution.
Parce que comme tu le précises, à juste titre, la taille de l'image ça risque de pas être top...


----------



## aCLR (1 Juin 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Je sais comment faire le printscreen, merci, mais je demandais si c'était l'unique solution.
> Parce que comme tu le précises, à juste titre, la taille de l'image ça risque de pas être top...



De rien !!!! :casse:


Pour la taille de l'image, un coup de Toshop et ta plantation virtuelle peut apparaître intéressante. Pour exemple, j'ai trafiqué (rapidement donc pas forcément aboutit) le résultat de Madeline.

PS : j'ai oublié de rajouter ou de soustraire 23 px dans l'image pour la barre des menus !


----------



## bmn-mac (3 Mai 2019)

Je peux passer des heures à jouer à des jeux, en particulier à Apknite


----------



## peyret (5 Janvier 2020)

Bonsoir,

Et là vous pouvez aussi y passer des heures......
https://remonterletemps.ign.fr/comp...EMS.MAPS.SCAN-EXPRESS.STANDARD&mode=doubleMap


----------



## Sly54 (5 Janvier 2020)

bmn-mac a dit:


> Je peux passer des heures à jouer à des jeux, en particulier à Apknite


11 ans et demi ! Joli déterrage


----------



## Jura39 (5 Janvier 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> 11 ans et demi ! Joli déterrage


Ouais la 
respect


----------



## peyret (5 Janvier 2020)

Fallait bien le relancer pour le déterrer......    

(en plus site intéressant..... Non ? Oui ?)


----------



## Jura39 (5 Janvier 2020)

peyret a dit:


> Fallait bien le relancer pour le déterrer......
> 
> (en plus site intéressant..... Non ? Oui ?)


Bof !


----------



## peyret (5 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bof !



Tu vois pas ton Jura de 1950 ? ...... tu veux la notice explicative ?


----------



## Sly54 (5 Janvier 2020)

peyret a dit:


> (en plus site intéressant..... Non ? Oui ?)


----------



## Jura39 (5 Janvier 2020)

peyret a dit:


> (en plus site intéressant..... Non ? Oui ?)



Si c'était intéressant , il serait pas sous terre depuis 11 ans


----------



## aCLR (5 Janvier 2020)

peyret a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Et là vous pouvez aussi y passer des heures......
> https://remonterletemps.ign.fr/comp...EMS.MAPS.SCAN-EXPRESS.STANDARD&mode=doubleMap


C'est au moins la 3 ou 4e fois que je te vois poster ce lien, hin hin hin. Je dis 4 mais ça se tombe, j'ai manqué des épisodes, hé hé hé. Enfin bon, m'est d'avis que si tu le mettais en signature, des posts tu t'épargnerais ! #yoda2020


----------



## peyret (5 Janvier 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est au moins la 3 ou 4e fois que je te vois poster ce lien, hin hin hin. Je dis 4 mais ça se tombe, j'ai manqué des épisodes, hé hé hé. Enfin bon, m'est d'avis que si tu le mettais en signature, des posts tu t'épargnerais ! #yoda2020



Bonne idée..... 
c'est fait


----------



## Romuald (5 Janvier 2020)

peyret a dit:


> Tu vois pas ton Jura de 1950 ? ...... tu veux la notice explicative ?


c’est parce que son coin de jura est tellement paumé qu’il n’a pas changé depuis 1950


----------



## Jura39 (6 Janvier 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> c’est parce que son coin de jura est tellement paumé qu’il n’a pas changé depuis 1950


Je l'aime mon coin paumé ou rien ne change , pas de nouveaux blocs de béton construits , pas de nouvelles routes .
Un endroit paumé ou les habitants sont humain et ou tout le monde se connait et ce dit bonjour .Le bonheur de sortir du boulot l'été et de plonger dans nos lacs que l'humain n'a pas détruit , ou de dévaler l'hiver les pistes de skis .
Alors sincèrement , je préfère vivre dans mon endroit paumé que dans des villes ou il faut des heures pour ce rendre a son travail , être en panique a chaque fois que la radio annonce une grève et rencontrer a longueur de journée des gens qui font la gueule .

Surtout ne changez rien dans le Jura , nous sommes heureux ainsi


----------



## Romuald (6 Janvier 2020)

Te faches pas Juju, moi aussi j'aime mon coin paumé de Bretagne.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Janvier 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Te faches pas Juju, moi aussi j'aime mon coin paumé de Bretagne.


Oh non , pas de soucis


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Janvier 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> j'aime mon coin paumé de Bretagne.


Balnéaire ou rurale ?


----------



## Romuald (6 Janvier 2020)

Au fond d'une route en impasse, dans l'odeur du crotin par vent de secteur Nord. A 10 bornes des plages, à toi de juger si c'est balnéaire ou rural


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Janvier 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Au fond d'une route en impasse, dans l'odeur du crotin par vent de secteur Nord. A 10 bornes des plages, à toi de juger si c'est balnéaire ou rural


Ça sent la cambrousse de Rosporden


----------

